# Sunk in WW1



## Adelaide1958 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello

I am trying to trace information on my grandmother's cousin Thomas Dunn Wood (b. 1891, Northumberland) who spent his life in the Royal Navy. I would like to find out which ships he served on in WW1 and specifically which one (possibly two) were sunk. I'm guessing that I won't be able to approach the navy as I'm not a close relative though.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks a lot.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

Could the following Royal Naval Reserve rating's records be his? I believe these are probably all for the same man - same date and place of birth. Note that one records the name as Thomas Bunn Wood, which is close to Dunn. They are £3.36 each to download.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8462834
Reference: BT 377/7/4410
Name: Wood, Thomas Burn
Place of Birth: Berwick
Number: A4395
Date of Birth: 05 February 1891

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8496674
Reference: BT 377/7/36923
Name: Wood, Thomas Burn
Place of Birth: Spittal, Northumberland
Number: C4700
Date of Birth: 05 February 1891

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8504510
Reference: BT 377/7/44777
Name: Wood, Thomas Burn
Place of Birth: Spittal, Northumberland
Number: D4542
Date of Birth: 05 February 1891

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8531968
Reference: BT 377/7/74543
Name: Wood, Thomas Bunn
Place of Birth: Spittal, Berwick on Tweed
Number: EX970
Date of Birth: 05 February 1891


regards,

Martin


----------



## Adelaide1958 (Jul 17, 2013)

That's really useful, thanks. I got the first one but it doesn't have the info I need for WW1. It does show me exact date of birth though and an accurate middle name of Burn rather than Dunn, which makes sense.

Maybe wartime records aren't available? Confidential?


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

WW1 records are available to the public, so perhaps one of those other cards will have his war time service. I sorted those items in order of BT reference, so I was hoping that would be chronological order too, but it may not be (not sure). I think beyond 1928, or somewhere around there, records are only available via the MoD upon application, but someone may be able to correct me on that.

regards,

Martin


----------



## Adelaide1958 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Further help on Thomas Wood*

Hello again

Thomas Burn Wood was in fact the correct name, which I should have realised. I downloaded one of the records but no luck with his wartime service. I am looking for the information because I would love to get to the bottom of the following family story.

I have a small painting of my grandmother (Thomas's cousin) which was done by a German sailor/submariner. The story is that either Thomas was sunk and picked up by a German ship or his ship picked up survivors from a German ship. One of these German sailors saw a photo of my grandmother that Thomas had and offered to paint her for him. Thomas was then sunk again and rescued the painting and his kitbag before leaving the ship.

If anyone can give me some some further ideas on how to proceed with my search I'd be really grateful.

Many thanks.


----------

